# Ringtail stretcher?



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was wondering what kind of stretcher would be used for a ringtail? I am thinking about trapping them this season and have no idea where I can find stretchers. I was wondering if a marten stretcher or board would work for them?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 29, 2011)

Google search NAFA fur handling manual. it will show you stretcher dimensions for most furbearers.


----------



## trapper12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------

